# Ultimate p food



## rolly_169 (Jul 23, 2007)

What is the best all around food for piranhas in terms of nutrition, availability, and price?


----------



## wartooth (May 11, 2007)

Riley said:


> What is the best all around food for piranhas in terms of nutrition, availability, and price?


I use Hikari Cichlid Gold. Not too expensive if you get it at PetCo or PetSmart. The p's love it. It's exciting to watch them dart to the surface to snatch them. If some of your p's are not good at grabbing floating pellets, you can get Hikari Sinking Carnivore pellets. I use both. Raw shrimp is also another p favorite. They never pass up on raw shrimp. Just make sure it is all-natural with no preservatives.


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

Nutrition wise nothing beats pellets. But raw shrimp is something which P's can easily over eat because they simply cannot resist eating it.


----------



## rolly_169 (Jul 23, 2007)

wartooth said:


> What is the best all around food for piranhas in terms of nutrition, availability, and price?


I use Hikari Cichlid Gold. Not too expensive if you get it at PetCo or PetSmart. The p's love it. It's exciting to watch them dart to the surface to snatch them. If some of your p's are not good at grabbing floating pellets, you can get Hikari Sinking Carnivore pellets. I use both. Raw shrimp is also another p favorite. They never pass up on raw shrimp. Just make sure it is all-natural with no preservatives.
[/quote]
thanks. I've been feeding them beefheart, but I read that the saturated fat in it isn't good for them


----------



## rolly_169 (Jul 23, 2007)

PygoManiac said:


> Nutrition wise nothing beats pellets. But raw shrimp is something which P's can easily over eat because they simply cannot resist eating it.


another thing... are the pellets good for growth rate?


----------



## wartooth (May 11, 2007)

Riley said:


> Nutrition wise nothing beats pellets. But raw shrimp is something which P's can easily over eat because they simply cannot resist eating it.


another thing... are the pellets good for growth rate?
[/quote]
When fish over-eat they can do so to the point of crushing their internal organs. Most likely, what will happen is that your p's will barf it up and you'll have a mess to clean up.

Not sure about growth rate and pellets. From what I've heard, my friends who've fed their fish beefheart had fast growth rates. I'm pretty sure my friends aren't the types to trim the fat or check for hormones or preservatives. So it was probably the crappy hormones in the beefheart that made their fish grow all big and fat. Not good for your fish.


----------



## rolly_169 (Jul 23, 2007)

wartooth said:


> Nutrition wise nothing beats pellets. But raw shrimp is something which P's can easily over eat because they simply cannot resist eating it.


another thing... are the pellets good for growth rate?
[/quote]
When fish over-eat they can do so to the point of crushing their internal organs. Most likely, what will happen is that your p's will barf it up and you'll have a mess to clean up.

Not sure about growth rate and pellets. From what I've heard, my friends who've fed their fish beefheart had fast growth rates. I'm pretty sure my friends aren't the types to trim the fat or check for hormones or preservatives. So it was probably the crappy hormones in the beefheart that made their fish grow all big and fat. Not good for your fish.
[/quote]
alright. my pet store doesnt have any shrimp. if i asked them to get some ghost shrimp or something in that they could?


----------



## wartooth (May 11, 2007)

Riley said:


> Nutrition wise nothing beats pellets. But raw shrimp is something which P's can easily over eat because they simply cannot resist eating it.


another thing... are the pellets good for growth rate?
[/quote]
When fish over-eat they can do so to the point of crushing their internal organs. Most likely, what will happen is that your p's will barf it up and you'll have a mess to clean up.

Not sure about growth rate and pellets. From what I've heard, my friends who've fed their fish beefheart had fast growth rates. I'm pretty sure my friends aren't the types to trim the fat or check for hormones or preservatives. So it was probably the crappy hormones in the beefheart that made their fish grow all big and fat. Not good for your fish.
[/quote]
alright. my pet store doesnt have any shrimp. if i asked them to get some ghost shrimp or something in that they could?
[/quote]
You can find them at a market that sells organic and all-natural foods.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

wartooth said:


> Nutrition wise nothing beats pellets. But raw shrimp is something which P's can easily over eat because they simply cannot resist eating it.


I have never had this issue with piranhas. Not to say that it could not happen, but my fish never eat more than they want. Meaning, when they are full, they are done eating. So, after that point I have to remove any uneaten food items from the tank.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Riley said:


> Nutrition wise nothing beats pellets. But raw shrimp is something which P's can easily over eat because they simply cannot resist eating it.


another thing... are the pellets good for growth rate?
[/quote]
When fish over-eat they can do so to the point of crushing their internal organs. Most likely, what will happen is that your p's will barf it up and you'll have a mess to clean up.

Not sure about growth rate and pellets. From what I've heard, my friends who've fed their fish beefheart had fast growth rates. I'm pretty sure my friends aren't the types to trim the fat or check for hormones or preservatives. So it was probably the crappy hormones in the beefheart that made their fish grow all big and fat. Not good for your fish.
[/quote]
alright. my pet store doesnt have any shrimp. if i asked them to get some ghost shrimp or something in that they could?
[/quote]

Just go to your local grocery store, and pick up some frozen (raw) shrimp with the shells. My p's love it, and it really helps bring out their colors. The pellets are good aswell, but not as a staple diet.


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

> I have never had this issue with piranhas. Not to say that it could not happen, but my fish never eat more than they want. Meaning, when they are full, they are done eating. So, after that point I have to remove any uneaten food items from the tank.


There's no clearly defined limit of eating, sometimes they puke after a feeding a lot while on other days they cold gulp down a bit more without issues. Imo they eat shrimp as if its never going to be available ever again!


----------



## Spiloman (Jul 9, 2007)

I have been feeding my p live ghost shrimp, say i went to the supermarket to buy some shrimp there, do you think he would go for it since it wasnt live?


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

should go for it if he is hungry enough he will eat it plus i think its hard for a P to pass up a shrimp dinner


----------



## Spiloman (Jul 9, 2007)

thanks for your advice.


----------



## rolly_169 (Jul 23, 2007)

Spiloman said:


> I have been feeding my p live ghost shrimp, say i went to the supermarket to buy some shrimp there, do you think he would go for it since it wasnt live?


 Where did you get the live ghost shrimp?


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

they also like catfish nuggets as well- me? I as well feed mostly pellets, but I do throw in shrimp or catfish everyother day at the night feeding, but they do get pellets everyday regardless, you just can't go wrong with them, its not even disputable they should be the biggest "staple" in your P's diet...contrary to one of the above posts.


----------



## monstermatt (Feb 2, 2007)

YEAH i got some hikari ciclid gold pellets and im glad i didnt hold my breath for them to eat em when i tried to feed those to my p's, cuz i woulda died, they just wont fug with those pellets, are u guys saying i should just keep putting them in there everyday and finally they will eat em?? just gets to be a PIA having to remove my canopy and net out the uneaten pellets evry dAY


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

monstermatt said:


> YEAH i got some hikari ciclid gold pellets and im glad i didnt hold my breath for them to eat em when i tried to feed those to my p's, cuz i woulda died, they just wont fug with those pellets, are u guys saying i should just keep putting them in there everyday and finally they will eat em?? just gets to be a PIA having to remove my canopy and net out the uneaten pellets evry dAY


yup. and yeah its a pain in the ass but its worth it in the long run


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Riley said:


> *What is the danger in over feeding them. is it a big deal?*


Accumulated uneaten food and fish waste pose a number of problems, as listed below. First, they can result in lethal changes in the water chemistry. The breakdown products are toxic and can stress fish, making them prone to other diseases. Overeating, itself, can cause health problems.

1.*High ammonia and nitrites *- The protein in uneaten food and fish waste is broken down into ammonia and nitrites, which are extremely toxic to fish.

2.*Low oxygen levels *- When organic material (uneaten food and fish waste) decays, it is an aerobic process, meaning it uses oxygen and produces carbon dioxide. This means there is less dissolved oxygen in the tank for the fish to use.

3.*Low pH levels *- Just as the breakdown of organic material lowers the oxygen level, it also lowers the pH of the water because acids are produced during the process. Since each species of fish has an optimal pH range, those fish that prefer an alkaline pH are especially stressed.

4.*Fin rot *- Fin rot is a condition in which the fins can develop a moth-eaten, shaggy appearance. It most often occurs when fish are stressed, which is a common result of overfeeding.

5.*Fatty liver *- Fatty liver, or hepatic lipidosis, is a disease more commonly seen in African cichlids and rainbowfish, and is the result of overeating. It affects the function of the liver and can result in premature death of the fish.

6.*Improper digestion *- In ponds, the amount and type of food must be changed as the weather becomes colder. Below 60°F, you should feed wheat-germ-based food exclusively to koi, and since bacterial processes will gradually slow, the amount fed should be decreased. Below 50°F, the bacteria in a fish's digestive system are no longer able to process food and you should stop feeding altogether_*.(MAYBE NOT REALLY APPLICABLE TO Ps, BUT NICE TO KNOW)*_
7.*Algae bloom *- Algae growth is one of the most common problems seen in aquariums. The number one cause is overfeeding. Unsightly blue-green and red algae multiply when there are large quantities of dissolved organic material, nitrates, and phosphates in the water, common occurrences when fish are overfed.

8.*Cloudy water *- Cloudy water is usually due to decaying organic matter. If due to overfeeding, the water will generally clear if the fish are not fed for 2-3 days (for most fish this is not a problem).

9.*Mold* - If the gravel, plants, and other décor have white, cottony material growing on them, the problem may be mold or fungus. As with algae, these organisms grow when there are increased levels of organic material in the water.

10.*Planaria (flatworms)* - Planaria are small white or tan worms that are good indicators that water quality is not optimal. They are most often found in tanks where overfeeding has occurred. Although generally considered harmless, they will eat fish eggs.

11.*Clogged filters *- Filter systems are designed to remove the normal amount of waste materials and breakdown products from the water, not correct the excessive problems that occur with overfeeding. Uneaten food and waste materials can collect on the filters, continue to produce toxic products, and clog the filters thereby reducing their capacity to function even more.

It is a big deal.


----------



## monstermatt (Feb 2, 2007)

sooo im just gonna throw 3 little pellets in there and thatll be enough??? and when they eat those then i can throw more???


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

are you guys ever concerned that a pellet might crack your Ps teeth or something?

i have some sinking pellets i want to try feeding to my rhom, but im freaked out that he will chomp down and break a tooth, as he is only about 4" long right now.


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

I wouldn't sweat it they soften right up once in the water for a minute.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Puff said:


> are you guys ever concerned that a pellet might crack your Ps teeth or something?
> 
> i have some sinking pellets i want to try feeding to my rhom, but im freaked out that he will chomp down and break a tooth, as he is only about 4" long right now.


they do soften in the water. others right away, others...in little while. But P's teeth are like shark's teeth in the sense that there's another tooth behind it in the jaw so if one breaks, it will eventually get pushed out by the outgrowing tooth. they regenerate teeth all throughout their lives.


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

Besides, they unknowingly chomp on solid hard bones too, infact I've heard my Ps crack feeder's spines a couple of times.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i have New Life Spectrum pellets...they seem to retain their hardness for a while after going in the water.

do hikari make sinking pellets?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Shrimp is my Ps favorite


----------

